# Potential brick



## 6olden6olfin6oblin (Jul 21, 2011)

Yesterday when i plugged my phone in to charge, the battery icon turned into a question mark and the led started blinking orange and green. I tried pulling the battery out and rebooting the phone and the battery went back to normal but the led kept blinking. I left it to charge overnight and now I cannot get the phone to turn on at all. I have tried pulling the battery, holding the power button, plugging it in, nothing works. It will not turn on. I am on skyraider zeus if that helps at all.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

6olden6olfin6oblin said:


> Yesterday when i plugged my phone in to charge, the battery icon turned into a question mark and the led started blinking orange and green. I tried pulling the battery out and rebooting the phone and the battery went back to normal but the led kept blinking. I left it to charge overnight and now I cannot get the phone to turn on at all. I have tried pulling the battery, holding the power button, plugging it in, nothing works. It will not turn on. I am on skyraider zeus if that helps at all.


If the HTC logo does not turn on at all and you can't get to the bootloader, walk into the verizon store and play stupid, then they will get you a refurbished one.


----------



## 6olden6olfin6oblin (Jul 21, 2011)

i plan to do that, i would rather call though because my nearest store is like a 3 hour adventure back and forth. i just need to get my hands on a phone, no land line in college lol


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

6olden6olfin6oblin said:


> i plan to do that, i would rather call though because my nearest store is like a 3 hour adventure back and forth. i just need to get my hands on a phone, no land line in college lol


Have fun... that's all I can say.
And by the way: If you get a picky person on the phone who won't replace it, ask for their "supervisor."


----------

